

How I Started a Web Design and Consulting Business when I was Sixteen [Part 2] - tanay46
http://tanayj.com/web-design-and-consulting-business-part-2/

======
brackin
This is more of a startup response than web design specifically. I'm 17, been
working on projects for a few years now. The barrier to entry on the internet
is low these days, which is great as it means anyone. Not just teens but maybe
someone who wouldn't usually be able to start this kind of thing is able to do
so.

Sites like Forrst, Dribble and TinyProj (newcomer) are pushing this growth and
building a portfolio/experience based credibility system whereas designers are
evaluated by their design work, not their degree.

------
codejoust
While social media can be a good catalyst for getting recommendations and
getting your name out there, word of mouth recommendations are not to be
underestimated for local business. I've started a web development business
when I was 15, so it's cool to see others doing the same.

------
redslazer
I started when I was 16 as well and word of mouth is one of the most powerful
ways that I got clients. I started off doing one of dads companies the others
heard about it and I did them to. It sort of snowballed from there. I think it
was just the fact that I was 16 and was doing better work than competitors in
the market.

One of the questions I have for the author is how did you manage your time
around school, friends etc? I outsourced most of the work and did the crucial
stuff myself but it was still a burden sometimes.

